# Granddady of all go Dawg threads. Dawn of the Kirby era#22



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs taking us to G Day.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Kicking off the Kirby era with a big ol GO NOLES!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

It's Time! This is the year of the Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Let's get this 2016 process rolling.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Kirby addressed the crowd at the Steg during half time. He wants to see 93,000 fans at the G day game! Go Dawgs Kirby bringing it home!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting ready for G Day! ! !


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs incarcerated.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs ready for G Day!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs jealous of the Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs! got them Bammers worried and wondering.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs posting in a closed thread.


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs wishing that uga could be bama.


----------



## Scott G

Go Dawgs Yellow Urine Hammer tied for 2nd in posts in a UGA thread.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs signing some big OL.... Mr. Pittman gonna chage things up front.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Go DAWGS.   Keep them bammer boys obsessed!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs wishing Henry's in acworth had a drive thru.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs wishing Henry's in acworth had a drive thru.



Go Dawgs and that's true. Ate some spinach chips he served as appetizers...man they were great. Looked like a fried or baked leaf but I could not tell which or how and he would not say, either.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## fairhopebama

Kirby for President....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Kirby for President....



Not yet but he fills Sanford stadium for the spring game he needs to run for governor.... Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Aint but one fan and that is a UGA fan. Erebody else is a wannabe.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles paying out the big bucks. 


$$$$$$


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for the elite at Henry's.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go thug dogs recruiting father rapers and mother stabbers!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Georgia.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Go thug dogs recruiting father rapers and mother stabbers!



Dadgum Elfiii


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and thugs.


----------



## KyDawg

There are several threads missing a thug. We got way more than our quota.


----------



## KyDawg

Yall thugs need to diversify.


----------



## KyDawg

Spread the hate around a little better.


----------



## fairhopebama

what kind of recruiting class is Bama East looking at with KIRBY. Does he have the Dodge dealerships on board yet or is the scooter contract still active.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs at the Dodge dealerships!


----------



## Matthew6

go bama dogs east


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

The charger keys ain't working at bama anymore. Saban having to dance to get his recruits. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> The charger keys ain't working at bama anymore. Saban having to dance to get his recruits. Go Dawgs!



Saban takes what he wants and dances while taking it. There are a few Charges still laying around but it appears after 4 NC's, upgrades are in the works. Maybe Bama east will get there when the scooter contract is up.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

hey dogs. thirty six years and twenty six days since your last national championship. Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for Vince Dooley having the same number of undefeated seasons as the great one.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> hey dogs. thirty six years and twenty six days since your last national championship. Roll Tide Dynasty.



Thanks for the reminder! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Might as well not watch college football unless you pull for the tide. You obviously don't know what your looking at.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in McCrae Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> hey dogs. thirty six years and twenty six days since your last national championship. Roll Tide Dynasty.



Hey Bamers bout 50 years and 33 days since yall had an ounce of class. Rather be a Dawg 0 & 12 than an NC bamer.


----------



## KyDawg

One year of Bama going 8 and 4 and most of the Bamers will evaporate.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> One year of Bama going 8 and 4 and most of the Bamers will evaporate.



Like dust in the wind  



Poof they gone.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Like dust in the wind
> 
> 
> 
> Poof they gone.



like all the fsu fans that used to be here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> One year of Bama going 8 and 4 and most of the Bamers will evaporate.



One year going 8-4 would almost guarantee them another NC the following year. We have seen what happens when expectations are not met. Stay classy my friend.


----------



## riprap

Guys who aren't allowed to go hunting on the weekend become bama fans.


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> One year going 8-4 would almost guarantee them another NC the following year. We have seen what happens when expectations are not met. Stay classy my friend.



In this thread? Surley you Jest. We are overrun with thugs and trolls.


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> In this thread? Surley you Jest. We are overrun with thugs and trolls.



just trying to keep you from falling into the thug trap. There are only a few of us good guys left.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> One year of Bama going 8 and 4 and most of the Bamers will evaporate.



They scattered after ohio state last year. Some got the courage to come back after arkansas bailed them out.


----------



## riprap

But some of them do have jobs...


----------



## riprap

And hang with the elite


----------



## fairhopebama

oh, the insanity continues to live on.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for Arkansas making bama fan's dreams come true!


----------



## Gold Ranger

KyDawg said:


> One year of Bama going 8 and 4 and most of the Bamers will evaporate.



Except one.  He'll just switch to full time Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## fish hawk

Go Kirby recruiting from a helicopter


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for Arkansas making bama fan's dreams come true!



And thank you Dawgs for rolling over in your own house when things still looked promising when Bama strolled into Athens. One of Bama's easiest, most dominant wins of the year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> And thank you Dawgs for rolling over in your own house when things still looked promising when Bama strolled into Athens. One of Bama's easiest, most dominant wins of the year.



Say hello to Richt for me.


----------



## KyDawg

We have an ongoing UGA thread that welcomes everybody and all opinions, try not to take ourselves too seriously and enjoy the give and take in here. We tolerate thugs and feed the trolls. Go Dawgs! We the only ones that do that.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> like all the fsu fans that used to be here.



I think they are all still here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> I think they are all still here.




Some have been banned...

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go butthurt Bama fans in the Go Noles #22 theead


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Some have been banned...
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Like I said, they are still here.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Like I said, they are still here.






Go Dawgs! Daily Vols & FSU suck!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Turner County.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs up in Kaintuck.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty. Daily nolesux, volsux, and spotandstalksux.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for a packed house at Henry's tomorrow!!!


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for a packed house at Henry's tomorrow!!!



we would have it if folks were not to lazy to drive a few extra miles. no one is interested so it was canceled from my perspective. you were more than welcome to come as well.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Matthew6 said:


> we would have it if folks were not to lazy to drive a few extra miles. no one is interested so it was canceled from my perspective. you were more than welcome to come as well.



Bunch of loser dawg fans! First we beat them on the field and I was gonna drive over an hour to hang out and meet but NOPE.


----------



## riprap

Need to pick a rainy weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Need to pick a rainy weekend.





^^This^^

I have some Christmas trees that need to make their way into the water some where around Lanier..


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^This^^
> 
> I have some Christmas trees that need to make their way into the water some where around Lanier..



Sounds like you need a hand.

How about the pick two menu at Mcdonalds?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs who had Boodros for lunch!!!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty.


----------



## riprap

Hard to beat popeyes for Cajun.


----------



## KyDawg

toyota4x4h said:


> Bunch of loser dawg fans! First we beat them on the field and I was gonna drive over an hour to hang out and meet but NOPE.



You would starve to death if you only ate when you beat UGA.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs who had Boodros for lunch!!!



Yall have a plate with my picture drawn on it?


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> Hard to beat popeyes for Cajun.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Daily Vols & FSU suck!



I still cant get over that pic of me reading to 6. 



Poor guy. 


I wonder if Charlie still wears those same britches?


----------



## riprap

elfiii said:


>



oh...I bet you don't like sonnys bbq either.


----------



## KyDawg

Watch it S&S.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Sorry Charlie.

Go Dawgs16


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Don't make me come down to Poulan and look you up S&S.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles standing in General's, drunk as a skunk, yelling Go Noles!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go early morning Noles taking over the Grandaddy thread and Kirby Smart


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Sunday Dawgs and the other Thugs...

Go Dawgs 2016!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> Go early morning Noles taking over the Grandaddy thread and Kirby Smart



Done told you if you keep it up I am coming down there to Poulan and find you.


----------



## elfiii

riprap said:


> oh...I bet you don't like sonnys bbq either.



How did you guess?

When it comes to BBQ, if it's a "chain store" it isn't BBQ.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Done told you if you keep it up I am coming down there to Poulan and find you.



daily spot and stalk sux. Gotta be nice to the geriatrics.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and bammers keeping Georgia on their mind.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs will have a hard time this year if we don't get more freshmen.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## riprap

I don't want to be in the mix gt is in.


----------



## riprap

I wonder if UT is back or still coming back. They are old this year.


----------



## riprap

Henry's sho was good.


----------



## riprap

I watched dynasty while I was there.


----------



## Silver Britches

Go Dawgs already missing hunting season! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I watched dynasty while I was there.



In McRae?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Must be a full moon tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs! Almost signing day


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> In McRae?



Often referred to as the Tuscaloosa of Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Often referred to as the Tuscaloosa of Georgia.



Prolly got a better BBQ place though.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! FSU needs the "Death Penalty" and it still wouldn't cover up all the mishaps over the years..

FSU = The Hunting Ground


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! FSU needs the "Death Penalty" and it still wouldn't cover up all the mishaps over the years..
> 
> FSU = The Hunting Ground



daily nolesux and spotandstalksux


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Prolly got a better BBQ place though.



Go Dawgs for bama bbq places collecting fire insurance money.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs running over people in front of Bama BBQ places.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Tech owns FSU and the Dawgs run this state!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty; and Bama runs this state.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs looking good in recruiting so far! Load up, Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for the bammers. Such an insecure bunch.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs haven't been on in a while due to all the pop ups


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go dawgs haven't been on in a while due to all the pop ups



As elfii has said, adblock browser. Download it on your mobile devices. I had the same issue.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for adblocker!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs for adblocker!!!



Bama fans on dial up and flip phones.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on NSD!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Here's to Peyton retiring a loser!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on NSD! We'll see what Kirby can dial in.


----------



## riprap

If we can start all these freshmen coming in we'll be back.


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> If we can start all these freshmen coming in we'll be back.



Yep. Charlie said Uga and CKS will win it all next year.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Charlie said Uga and CKS will win it all next year.



daily spotandstalksux. Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## riprap

I got two feeds on my Facebook, dawgnation and sec county. How can there be so many #1 athletes in the country?


----------



## Silver Britches

The future looks bright! Awesome class so far this year! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with a lot of freshmen. That's what we been needing.


----------



## KyDawg

6 sec teams ranked in top 10 recruiting. UT not among them.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> 6 sec teams ranked in top 10 recruiting. UT not among them.



They don't want to play behind all the freshmen from last year.


----------



## riprap

GT needed a kicker? They not going to be going for it on 4th down next season?


----------



## riprap

They know how to block a FG...ask SS thug.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!!!!!!

role tyde;;;;;;;


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Wow! Can't believe Bama let FSU top them in recruiting! Things must be falling apart in Tuscaloosa. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

If Kirby done this good with one month of recruiting can you imagine how he will do with a whole year to do it. Could get very ugly next year. Now lets see if he can coach or if he will be the next Muschamp.


----------



## mark-7mag

I was listening to all the signings on local sports radio this morning. Very exciting as a GA fan. Just wished we could of landed Derick Brown. That would of been huge


----------



## mark-7mag

KyDawg said:


> If Kirby done this good with one month of recruiting can you imagine how he will do with a whole year to do it. Could get very ugly next year. Now lets see if he can coach or if he will be the next Muschamp.



I've got a good feeling about Kirby


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody consider the Barn, we don't need. Plus we cant afford.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Some bama fans on here can't wait to pull out their UGA gear for this upcoming title run.


----------



## SpotandStalk

6 is already flying a GA flag on his box chevy


----------



## KyDawg

6 is a Tech fan. He only pulls for Bama cause they winning.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that stick with their team regardless.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty. dont drive chevys; not allowed in my community.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



great post and excellent graphic work Silver. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Not yet but he fills Sanford stadium for the spring game he needs to run for governor.... Go Dawgs!!



It would be an amazing sight. Hopefully the dogs fan support this amazing new coach and this occurs. Have a great week. Go dogs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and thugs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

good morning dogs. have a wonderful day.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good Friday morning Dawgs, FSU homers and the Bama (closet Dawg fan) 6!

Go DAWGS 2016!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Can't wait to see the mastermind behind the process in action this year!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles taking over this thread


----------



## Matthew6

hoping that the nole fans can get some counseling in order to deal with their perceived notions that it is okay to support those that steal, are dishonest, and commit sexual battery on women. Have a nice weekend spot and stalk.


----------



## KyDawg

Happy Birthday John Cooper.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

happy birthday john cooper. godogs 16


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> hoping that the nole fans can get some counseling in order to deal with their perceived notions that it is okay to support those that steal, are dishonest, and commit sexual battery on women. Have a nice weekend spot and stalk.



Thanks for the advice 6.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks for the advice 6.



Matt has went from menopausal she wench to a sweet little old lady.  Did she have a procedure?


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Happy Birthday John Cooper.



Yes, sir! Happy birthday, dude! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

We can do without such as the above in here. Aint talking bout the birthday greeting either.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> We can do without such as the above in here. Aint talking bout the birthday greeting either.



godogs 16 charlie.


----------



## Matthew6

Go DOGS. GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO GO DOGS


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs in butcher holler kentucky


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs in adairville ky hiding out from leroy and shequan


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Good Friday morning Dawgs, FSU homers and the Bama (closet Dawg fan) 6!
> 
> Go DAWGS 2016!



my second favorite team now that they have a bama coach. might even win. Go dogs.


----------



## John Cooper

Thanks guy's!!!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> We can do without such as the above in here. Aint talking bout the birthday greeting either.



Every thread same thing.


----------



## riprap

Happy birthday John! Crappie fishing around the corner.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs happy birthday John!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting ready for Rip to bring his boat to Guntersville for some Crappie fishing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs getting ready for Rip to bring his boat to Guntersville for some Crappie fishing!!!!!!!!!



Rip would rather catfish. His bait of choice is chicken liver. Just thought I would let you know in case you ever went with him.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Rip would rather catfish. His bait of choice is chicken liver. Just thought I would let you know in case you ever went with him.



I sent rip some Bethlehem livers from Harrison poultry for Christmas! That man loves some chicken livers... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I sent rip some Bethlehem livers from Harrison poultry for Christmas! That man loves some chicken livers... Go Dawgs!




Maybe I should send him some. Did you ship them standard mail?


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe I should send him some. Did you ship them standard mail?



this^^^^^. and seven day felivery


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I sent rip some Bethlehem livers from Harrison poultry for Christmas! That man loves some chicken livers... Go Dawgs!



Thanks! Be planting that garden soon. Never too early to start the compost pile.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Haters gonna hate. Thugs and members owning other members.


----------



## Silver Britches

I say it's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS pulling out deer stands in Jackson County!

Spring Crappie fishing is almost here!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs composting chicken livers.........


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> this^^^^^. and seven day felivery



Would've been a great gift to send Slayer in Utah.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Early morning Go Noles and Go Dawg16.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs and Go Bronco's!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

slayer sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

slayer sent me a pm. he finally got that buck elfiii was after.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Athens GA, where 99% of SEC class resides.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs!

Good to see S&S on the Go Dawgs 16 train.


----------



## Matthew6

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Good to see S&S on the Go Dawgs 16 train.



spotandstalk is really a closet dog fan. godogs16 and have a great day


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and a daily Vols suck!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Glad the Peyton haters are having a bad day.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! Glad the Peyton haters are having a bad day.



GO DAWGS!

And let's make it clear.. I HATE EVERY VOL!!

And I'm having a great day! Just picked up 2 Penn Conflict 2500's at lunch from BPS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Peyton Manning winning the super bowl.

Class act, reminds me alot of myself


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Peyton Manning winning the super bowl.
> 
> Class act, reminds me alot of myself



Pfffttttttt... After he won last night you were probably running around town slapping women and giving guys high fives..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttttt... After he won last night you were probably running around town slapping women and giving guys high fives..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> GO DAWGS!
> 
> And let's make it clear.. I HATE EVERY VOL!!
> 
> And I'm having a great day! Just picked up 2 Penn Conflict 2500's at lunch from BPS!!



so did you finish off that turtle for lunch today


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> so did you finish off that turtle for lunch today



I bet that joker made several meals.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>



so you were that guy with the extra big head I passed on that dirt road in schley county last night who was driving the lawnmower

you need to drain that head.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> so did you finish off that turtle for lunch today





SpotandStalk said:


> I bet that joker made several meals.



Got some in the freezer I'll pull out for my wedding anniversary this summer! It sho is some 5 star restaurant qualiy food! Only the best for my Baby!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> so you were that guy with the extra big head I passed on that dirt road in schley county last night who was driving the lawnmower
> 
> you need to drain that head.



No, that would be you neighbor Bob.


----------



## elfiii

Meanwhile, back on topic - Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dawgs at the wastewater treatment plant


----------



## KyDawg

Guess we gonna have to make this an official thread to weed out some of the thugs.


----------



## KyDawg

They are completely obsessed with the Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile, back on topic - Go Dawgs!



This!

Go Dawgs, Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile, back on topic - Go Dawgs!



(ofishul vahluntear meenan buhlow)

lehtsum tawk bout 1 thang oh k. Dalgs r ghano  gho.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Meanwhile, back on topic - Go Dawgs!





SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs at the wastewater treatment plant



trying to catch more turtles i see.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Time for these wanna be's to come up with new material.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles



daily nolesux. Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!

Daily errybody else sux.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jameis Winston


----------



## SpotandStalk

That should liven it up a little in here


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux. RTR


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


so do the Noles, SpotandStalk and Jameis Winston


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! I wonder if anybody will talk sports again?


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I wonder if anybody will talk sports again?



Nascar and the Dale Jr sucks crowd is right around the corner..


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> Nascar and the Dale Jr sucks crowd is right around the corner..



Phooey on that. Turkey season is right around the corner.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Phooey on that. Turkey season is right around the corner.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



im taking up turkey hunting. gonna hunt up near jefferson ga.


----------



## riprap

Alabama would be a good place to turkey hunt. They need don't even need a limit there.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> so do the Noles, SpotandStalk and Jameis Winston



See avatar


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

late evening nole sux


----------



## KyDawg

Why don't the Bamers star a go tide thread?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Even later Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

Or the FSU peeps start a go Noles thread.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Why don't the Bamers star a go tide thread?



Exactly


This is a Ga forum.


----------



## KyDawg

I will tell you why because you could put them both together and the thugs could not get one page full in a month.


----------



## KyDawg

I am personally going down to Scooterville next weekend and take care of one of them.


----------



## KyDawg

Gonna be in Moultrie anyway and it aint that far to Scooterville.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I'll buy the beer if you drive to Scooterville


----------



## KyDawg

I will whoop everybody in Scooterville S&S.


----------



## KyDawg

S&S is skeert of Billy's.


----------



## SpotandStalk

S&S aint scared of Billy or his boyfriend Rob.


----------



## KyDawg

I wont be far from Scooterville, might even hunt on the Warrior one afternoon.


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty. godogs16. daily nolesux and spotandstalksux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs ready for some sunshine...


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

This one sure hasn't taken off like the previous Go Dawg threads.



Maybe some of the old Dawgs are throwing up the U?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go John Cooper


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty and godogs16. Daily nolesux and spotandstalksux.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog dynasty and Bamasux16


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog dynasty and Bamasux16



Now ya talkin'. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Dang cold here on the mountain today boys. .........


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to South Georgia Quail Hunting.


----------



## Matthew6

good luck charlie. roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Have fun Charlie! !!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

mornin godogs. Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux and volsux. godogs16 and roll tide dynasty.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Wonder how Peyton Manning has been enjoying his last few days? Good grief! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs thankful they don't live in Tennessee.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> Wonder how Peyton Manning has been enjoying his last few days? Good grief!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No such thing as going out on top anymore.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Looks like we got a commit today from a big ugly L tackle type from Yankee land, a two year starter at Rhode Island. We will take him!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like we got a commit today from a big ugly L tackle type from Yankee land, a two year starter at Rhode Island. We will take him!



Big need filled for at least a year! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog Go


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux, fsux, and nascarsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs 2016!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs! Thug, S and S, dynasty, manning, JW, UT, slayer...that should cover all tomorrow's topics.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!  Day dreaming of crappie fishing on Rips boat!


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!  Day dreaming of crappie fishing on Rips boat!



You say when!!! The temp bumped 60 today and I saw it roll out of the garage a little.


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> You say when!!! The temp bumped 60 today and I saw it roll out of the garage a little.




Man our Temps didn't come close to 60......lol.....

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> You say when!!! The temp bumped 60 today and I saw it roll out of the garage a little.




Sports forum get together on Rip's boat.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Sports forum get together on Rip's boat.



Rip will take ya fishing but he might throw you out of the boat!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Rip will take ya fishing but he might throw you out of the boat!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Won't be the 1st time I've fallen out of a boat.


Go Noles


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> Sports forum get together on Rip's boat.



Been to Lake Seminole the past three years. Spring creek is all Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dawgs fishing Spring Creek


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> Sports forum get together on Rip's boat.



Hope it's a better turnout than Henry's.


----------



## Matthew6

riprap said:


> Hope it's a better turnout than Henry's.



36 years and 37 days since the last dog NC. Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> 36 years and 37 days since the last dog NC. Roll Tide Dynasty.



I'm glad it made such a lasting impression on you.


----------



## Browning Slayer

riprap said:


> Been to Lake Seminole the past three years. Spring creek is all Dawgs!




Spring Creek is where I killed my last Gator!


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> Hope it's a better turnout than Henry's.



6 and Slayer seemed to enjoy themselves.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Spring Creek is where I killed my last Gator!



You aren't supposed to say anything about that. I didn't really have a tag.


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> Spring Creek is where I killed my last Gator!



Good! Shoot em all. Tired of them little ones going after my frog.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Browning Slayer hunting baby gators cause he was scared of the big uns


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Browning Slayer hunting baby gators cause he was scared of the big uns



I wonder if matt6 knows how many days and minutes it's been since he killed it.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> You aren't supposed to say anything about that. I didn't really have a tag.



figures. 

we hunting elfiiiiiiiis hunting club sat night.


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalksux. godogs wishin they were a dynasty.


----------



## KyDawg

Headed to Georgia in about 2 hours. Go Dawgs. Rather be a Dawg any day.


----------



## John Cooper

Go KYDAWG rolling down to God's country!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

How bout them dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs welcome home Charlie!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yes sir, Charlie is coming home. 



Go Noles in Colquitt County Ga


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes sir, Charlie is coming home.
> 
> 
> 
> Go Noles in Colquitt County Ga



is chuck bringing his racing lawnmower


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> is chuck bringing his racing lawnmower



Yes and Billy is brangin a boat with a cooler full of beer. Nothing like a Scooterville weekend.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Have a safe trip Charlie!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Matthew6 said:


> figures.
> 
> we hunting elfiiiiiiiis hunting club sat night.



He ain't got any deer left , just a couple spikes , go Dawgs from Lagrange


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles

I guess all the Dawgs are still sleeping. With the exception of John Cooper, who wakes up thinking, Go Dogs.


----------



## Matthew6

godogs16 wishing they were a roll tide dynasty.


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux and spotandstalksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16 wishing they were a roll tide dynasty.



Nope!

You could win the NC every year and there is NO WAY I would be a Bama fan!

Go DAWGS! Bama and F$U suck!


----------



## elfiii

Friday Go Dawgs! to get the weekend started right.


----------



## Matthew6

elfiii said:


> Friday Go Dawgs! to get the weekend started right.



maybe if you like mediocre weekends


----------



## John Cooper

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles
> 
> I guess all the Dawgs are still sleeping. With the exception of John Cooper, who wakes up thinking, Go Dogs.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Yes, sir! https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/watch-nick-chubb-is-already-sprinting-on-treadmill

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles shooting quail in Scooterville.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs, drinking on moonshine, talking about how fast those quail are in Morven, Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Silver Britches said:


> Yes, sir! https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/watch-nick-chubb-is-already-sprinting-on-treadmill
> 
> GO DAWGS!



hope chubb runs all over the vols this year. daily volsux and go dogs jealous of Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs who spent 4 days in South Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs16. daily spotandstalksux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Georgia.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hunker down Noles and Dawgs.

Some bad weather on the way.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers, straight to the nearest storm shelter. Those mobile homes don't do well in high winds.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Had a nice conversation with Coach Rush Propst this weekend at the NWTF banquet down in Moultrie. He is a very interesting guy to talk too.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22

KyDawg said:


> Had a nice conversation with Coach Rush Propst this weekend at the NWTF banquet down in Moultrie. He is a very interesting guy to talk too.



AWESOME SAUCE! State champs. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Go Dawgs thinking about Chubbtown! We need a countdown clock for the Caroliney game kickoff.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

mrs. hornet22 said:


> AWESOME SAUCE! State champs.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Don't forget National champs. Go Pack


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> godogs16. daily spotandstalksux.



This^^^^^


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Poulan.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Dawg Nation!!

It's Great To Be A Georgia Bulldawg!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I wish we were a dynasty like Bama.






Roll Tide Dynasty.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder how high the heat on UT will get before they turn Alabama in for something.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Wonder how high the heat on UT will get before they turn Alabama in for something.



Sounds like a win win. I would like them at full strength and no excuses now the author of the process is gone.

#Dawgs/bernie16
#danica17


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## fish hawk

DGD's
http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/uga-fans-gift-devon-gales-new-house/nqXyz/


----------



## CamoDawg85

Good morni' and a Go Dawgs! TGIF


----------



## antharper

fish hawk said:


> DGD's
> http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/college/uga-fans-gift-devon-gales-new-house/nqXyz/



Thanks for the link , I'm gonna order a couple of the hoodies, oh GO DAWGS !!!!


----------



## elfiii

Fridat afternoon Go Dawgs! and Go Devon Gales!


----------



## CamoDawg85

Friday eve Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Mitchell County.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jasper!


----------



## KyDawg

Saw a convoy of Brinks trucks headed toward Knoxville today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South.


----------



## KyDawg

My sons are taking my Grandsons to the G-Day game this year.


----------



## KyDawg

They ask me, but I am gonna be on a Train.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is not going with us.


----------



## KyDawg

He does not know how to Conduct himself.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

We are are also going to the G day game! !!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Tech and the Vols suck!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Tech and the Vols suck!



good morning dogs. bama runs your state.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> good morning dogs. bama runs your state.



Alabama cant even run their own state.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in McRae Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs not covering up for a coach that is a master of cover up.


----------



## elfiii

Monday evening Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on thread #22. The Bamers got a thread somewhere, but you prolly have to go back several pages to find it.


----------



## KyDawg

They don't have enough talent to keep one going.


----------



## KyDawg

Plus they can only follow and are incapable of leading.


----------



## Matthew6

godogs wishin they had a title in the last 36 years; and cant fathom 4 in 7 yrs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Dawgs, 6 & S&S!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs waiting for kickoff of the G day game!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg

Vols are gonna be sick in bout 18 months when all this mess over there comes to a head.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs wishing they could beat the volsux.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Bamers glad they don't live there. 6


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii

Rainy Thursday Go Dawgs!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Fromm's on board
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Vols Suck!

Yankees Suck!

And the Raiders Suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

Kirby snatches Fromm and Mitchell Wasson from the jaws of the bammer pachyderms!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

Rivals 100 rb Cam Akers just decommitted from the elephants,too.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

pg 23

Go Dawgs! Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Ever notice when somebody leaves Bama they didn't want him anyway? Why did they waste a scholly on him to start with then. Here is another good one. All he would do is sit on the bench.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Bamasux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs with a Heisman QB and a Heisman would be as his back up.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs that never quit recruiting!


----------



## riprap

I need another NC to make my life complete. Come on Kirby.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs on a Sunday morning! Spring is in the air!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

https://www.seccountry.com/georgia/uga-rb-sony-michel-says-hes-taking-a-big-step-in-2016

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs!

Happy Monday boys, hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Matthew6

godogs


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs heading into spring practice!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ready for G Day.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Doerun Georgia.



They got a few down there.

Go Dawgs in Thomasville Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

go elfiiii wishing slayer hadnt killed all his deer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ready for some football.


----------



## KyDawg

This thread need some life breathed into it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Like this when Brown thought I lived in Albany.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6902133&postcount=377


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs living in Albany Georgia.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs living in Albany Georgia.



Was close to there at Lake Eufaula Monday and Tuesday. Go Dawgs for sleeping in the truck at Lakepoint state park campground.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wishing they had a boat or a friend with one close by.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Just closed on the new Slayer Cave in Braselton! Momma's got me moving this weekend! Anyone want free beer stop by!

Vols must bring their own beer!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Ben Hill county


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Just closed on the new Slayer Cave in Braselton! Momma's got me moving this weekend! Anyone want free beer stop by!
> 
> Vols must bring their own beer!





Too bad you're on the other side of the state. I'd drink a beer and watch while you drag that couch through the door.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Matthew6sux


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Matthew6sux



daily volsux and spotandstalksux and fsux.


----------



## Matthew6

godawgs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs incarcerated.


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs over here in Lagrange !


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs incarcerated.



Well at least they are not in jail.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Pocataligo GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Tiger GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Fort Lamar GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Carnesville GA. 

I remember going to the livestock auction as a kid there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the Mountain.


----------



## riprap

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs over here in Lagrange !



Saw some Dawgs in LaGrange today! Hope to see more tomorrow on my way for the elusive crappie!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs waiting for someone living close to Guntersville to give me the OK to come catch some fish!


----------



## KyDawg

Guntersville is open to the public Rip. I can hook you up with some catfishermen over there. Think they like to use chicken livers though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching it rain.


----------



## KyDawg

3 Dawgs and a Techie in here.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Guntersville is open to the public Rip. I can hook you up with some catfishermen over there. Think they like to use chicken livers though.



I know some people got the inside info. Too far for a po boy like me to drive over there without it. 

I have wondered what would be worse...chicken livers or a roostertail to the side of the head?


----------



## KyDawg

I think I would have to take the chicken liver. I will have to ask my wife to get an expert opinion.


----------



## KyDawg

Think you would not have to go to the horsepital to get Chicken liver removed.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wishing Rip had inside info on Guntersville. .........


----------



## westcobbdog

Nice hardwood win over the chickens of columbia late last night...Go Dogs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Royston GA.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Ty Ty GA.


----------



## KyDawg

westcobbdog said:


> Nice hardwood win over the chickens of columbia late last night...Go Dogs!



That will end today but they had a good late season run.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem GA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs waiting on football.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs getting ready for G Day!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Sumner Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

go bama laying the beatdown on the vols twice next season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Bremen GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Go DAWGS, getting ready to kill some turkeys........


----------



## KyDawg

Lay em on the ground BJ.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Unicoidawg said:


> Go DAWGS, getting ready to kill some turkeys........



good luck.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go early morning Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Monday folks!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Happy Monday folks!



yes, go dawgs and bama runs this state.


----------



## KyDawg

God Dawgs on a beautiful day in The Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalksux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go DAWGS! Daily Vols suck!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Think we can knock this one out be G Day?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Great Day to be a Dawg! Ya kind of feel sorry for those morons that wear Orange..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. What were they thinking about when they chose that Color.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog winning 4 straight championships and Heisman trophies with Eason at the helm.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Ocilla.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Ocilla.



Gettin mighty close to home now. 

Go Noles


----------



## antharper

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog winning 4 straight championships and Heisman trophies with Eason at the helm.


I like the way u think !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! The Kirby Era has officially begun!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs down here in Lagrange!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Mystic Ga.


----------



## Silver Britches

Kirby is on a mission! Even Bama has taken notice. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...oric-freshman-day-throttle-recruiting-efforts



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dog winning 4 straight championships and Heisman trophies with Eason at the helm.



go noles pandering to dogs


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> Kirby is on a mission! Even Bama has taken notice. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...oric-freshman-day-throttle-recruiting-efforts
> 
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!





> What’s the biggest way to know that this plan is the next wave? Watson said Alabama just reached out. They want to host a “Freshman Day” of their own.
> 
> Score one for Smart. Alabama is already copying something in place at UGA. That’s progress.



Bama's dynasty died in January! Kirby was the glue holding it all together! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama's dynasty died in January! Kirby was the glue holding it all together!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



38-10


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> 38-10



Don't worry... Kirby will take it easy on Saban the 1st few times they play out of respect for Saban.  

GO DAWGS 2016!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Braselton GA!


----------



## KyDawg

Lets try and get through 2016 first.


----------



## KyDawg

I mean I cant keep waiting, I aint getting no younger. Glad to see the enthusiasm and commitment to keep the best of the State in the State.


----------



## KyDawg

Be 2023 fore them guys graduate.


----------



## KyDawg

In the year 2525 if man is still alive.


----------



## KyDawg

I need to win now.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs winning now.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell is 80 years old in dog years.


----------



## KyDawg

He still barks at possums and cant stand them hounds with putrid orange vest.


----------



## KyDawg

UT has the worst color that has ever even been thought about in any form of organized sports.


----------



## KyDawg

UT uniforms have been vote the most repulsive 37 years in a row.


----------



## KyDawg

They are even trying to limit that ugly orange on their uni's by going with all the grey.


----------



## KyDawg

I would not wear one of those orange shirts to a ugly shirt contest. It would not be legal.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs thinking Charlie has been into the squeeings......


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for some football


----------



## KyDawg

Them uni's would not look any better if you drank all the squeezzings.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Mystic Ga.



You stalking me????


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hating Orange! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ready for football


----------



## KyDawg

SpotandStalk said:


> You stalking me????



When I as just a mere child, we used to go to the all night gospel sings in Mystic. Some of my kin started that whole thing over there.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Don't think we will close this one before G Day.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> When I as just a mere child, we used to go to the all night gospel sings in Mystic. Some of my kin started that whole thing over there.




Go Dogs sanging in Mystic, Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for you southern gospel sanging lovers!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs in Lagrange!


----------



## antharper

Not sure if I've ever been more excited about Dawg football, I see good things coming!


----------



## antharper

Seen a good report on Chubb today !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Used to go to the singings over at Shoals Creek as a kid.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Happy Friday Dawg Nation and the rest of you trolls!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , we got a sure enough beast freshman in callaway that's visiting Ga the weekend, Keiondre Jones , this kid is unbelievable!


----------



## antharper

His family and Godwins are close !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs closing the border.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs killing the crappie in LaGrange!


----------



## John Cooper

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs killing the crappie in LaGrange!




Go Dawgs crappie fishing


----------



## riprap

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs crappie fishing



Come on down John. Got an open seat and a raincoat for you tomorrow!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

They got catfish in west point Rip.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> They got catfish in west point Rip.



Caught 2 last Saturday. They hit crappie jigs. Livers are for desperate fisherman.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Just think how many you could have caught if you had some livers with you Rip.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs fishing for crappie with chicken livers. ..........


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs chasing thunder chickens


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down South!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching the end of a BB game that UK lost.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs ready for some football.


----------



## John Cooper

Come on Dawgs football! !!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go dawgs !


----------



## antharper

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Fitzgerald.



KyDawg u are all over the place !


----------



## Old Winchesters

Go Dawgs ready for some football!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Early morning Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> Early morning Go to jail Noles



Early morning fix for you!


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> Early morning fix for you!



Go Dog


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> Early morning fix for you!



See the Ledbetter thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Watching a little Dawgs baseball, great game !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We got a lot of work to do if we close this one by G Day.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs can do it though.


----------



## Hardwoods

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Crisp County and Wenona.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Gooooo dawgs !!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs laughing at the clueless.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Jessup.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing we were as confident about Kirby as other fans are scared of him.


----------



## John Cooper

Early morning GO Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs this morning !


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawg on a cold morning in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

go dawgs illegally purchasing beer.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs illegally purchasing beer.



If you're a Dawg it ain't illegal.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dogs at the liquor store, wearing a red hat.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! All of you Alcohol haters can troll on through. Us Dawgs like our likker and beer..


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , drinking me a beer !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs wishing there was a game this WE.


----------



## Matthew6

antharper said:


> Go Dawgs , drinking me a beer !



did a uga player buy it for you with a fake id.


----------



## KyDawg

Good thing Bamer players don't need an ID to buy weed.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## antharper

Matthew6 said:


> did a uga player buy it for you with a fake id.



Na I used mine , I live on Alabama line and most stores in bama sell fake ID !


----------



## antharper

KyDawg said:


> Good thing Bamer players don't need an ID to buy weed.



That's for sure !


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs on a beautiful day in Georgia!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for seeing the fuel for some of these posts.


----------



## antharper

Great Day to be a Dawg !


----------



## antharper

Just like every day !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , wishing I was on the water !


----------



## antharper

To nice of a day to be working!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go APD


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Goodnight Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg

I guess I am am gonna have to ban some trolls.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Spring has sprung and G Day is near.


----------



## KyDawg

200 to go.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Dog swinging the ban hammer. We need to clean this forum up.





Nightly Bamasux


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs running off the trolls!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs and the rest of you clowns..


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, it is a lot nicer in now aint it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Dogs that mow their grass.


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolefansux .  go dog players incarcerated.


----------



## KyDawg

How did yall get back in here?


----------



## Matthew6

godogs drinkin the kirby koolaid. ssthug left the gate open charlie


----------



## KyDawg

Only koolaid we drinking is the koolaid of reality. You should try some.


----------



## mrs. hornet22

GO DAWGS!!!!!

G-Day Game gonna be on ESPNU!


----------



## elfiii

Spring Practice Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs !!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

After you read the article, be sure to check out the video at end. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-fromm-wants-no-1-player-alabama-join-athens I hope he stays committed to us, dude has a strong arm and it will only get stronger. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> After you read the article, be sure to check out the video at end. https://www.dawgnation.com/football...e-fromm-wants-no-1-player-alabama-join-athens I hope he stays committed to us, dude has a strong arm and it will only get stronger.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



This gut aint scared of Eason. From what I saw he could make Eason catch some pine.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell wants to go to G Day.


----------



## KyDawg

I told him to just hold on and I would take him to the UT game so as he could put a whupping on Smokey.


----------



## KyDawg

Said he just soon whup Smokey as look at him.


----------



## KyDawg

Applebee to Washington is still one of my favorites. Florida had us down that day in a defensive struggle and we could not move the ball. But this one play turned it all around.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> This gut aint scared of Eason. From what I saw he could make Eason catch some pine.



Yes, sir, I agree. Both are certainly talented, but Fromm just looks like he's ready to go in there right now and take the QB job. Ones thing's for certain, Lambert and Ramsey better be prepared to share punting duties soon! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

KyDawg said:


> Applebee to Washington is still one of my favorites. Florida had us down that day in a defensive struggle and we could not move the ball. But this one play turned it all around.



I still like Belue to Scott a little better, but I was sitting in the stadium for this 1975 game and it was a tough game.  Florida's defense was great and Florida had the momentum until this great play.  When Washington crossed the goal line, you could see the air go out of the Florida team.  They sat down and got quiet.  Great to watch and It's Great to be a Gator Hater!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Gator Hater, Vol Hater, Nole Hater, Tiger Hater... Heck I HATE them all!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Dang Mud you aging yourself.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Odell wants to go to G Day.





KyDawg said:


> I told him to just hold on and I would take him to the UT game so as he could put a whupping on Smokey.





KyDawg said:


> Said he just soon whup Smokey as look at him.




Go Odell whooping up on the neighborhood mutt.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Gator Hater, Vol Hater, Nole Hater, Tiger Hater... Heck I HATE them all!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Hater 



Daily Go Noles, Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Hater
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Go Noles, Bamasux



godogs16 and roll tide dynasty.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles and Bammers takin' over this thread


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles and Bammers takin' over this thread



thats what happens when dogs are drunk on the kirby koolaid.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Friday Dawgs & Thugs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pinehurst.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Pinetta, Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville at the trotter track.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs !


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go late night Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Early morning Go Noles!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Morning Dawgs and Thugs!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Shouldn't you be in the woods Jeff?


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

the dogs win it all this year- Browning Slayer. 3-21-16.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> the dogs win it all this year- Browning Slayer. 3-21-16.



Per Elfiiiiiiiii


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be in the woods Jeff?



Yes, but I didn't get out there today. To much on the to do list..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles shooting turkeys off the roost


----------



## Browning Slayer

Happy Easter boys and girls! He has Risen!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog

He has risen indeed. 

Go Dogs up in NW Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! 

Yes he has risen!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!! Happy Easter he has risen! Not Allah, not Mohamed, not Buddah!!! Only one!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!! Happy Easter he has risen! Not Allah, not Mohamed, not Buddah!!! Only one!!!



this^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a fine but wet Easer Sunday.


----------



## Silver Britches

Happy Easter, dudes! Wonder how purty Motel6's and S&S's Easter dresses are. Bet they sho is purty. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with two good QB's coming in.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs finding some eggs today.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell only found 3 Eggs.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!  

Did Odell eat them eggs?


----------



## KyDawg

Odell chomped down on one of them plastic eggs and spit it out quick.


----------



## KyDawg

There was a dime in it too. It was the prize egg.


----------



## KyDawg

I am not like some of them tightwads, I don't mind throwing around 30 or 40 cent to spice up the hunt.


----------



## KyDawg

We lost that dime that was in Odell's egg. Made me angry.


----------



## Silver Britches

I miss hunting them prize eggs. Heck, I miss trick-or-treating, too. I may wear a mask and go trick-or-treating this year and get me a bunch of candy. If I run into any Bamer or FSU trick-or-treaters while out there, I will rob them of their bag of candy.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Silver Britches said:


> I miss hunting them prize eggs. Heck, I miss trick-or-treating, too. I may wear a mask and go trick-or-treating this year and get me a bunch of candy. If I run into any Bamer or FSU trick-or-treaters while out there, I will rob them of their bag of candy.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Thug life


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker

SpotandStalk said:


> Thug life



Wrong thread ... look up the thread that says Free Shoes University or Rape and Pillage U in Tallahassee.  That's your ticket!  

GO DAWGS ... remember Quack ... Tech Sux!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> I miss hunting them prize eggs. Heck, I miss trick-or-treating, too. I may wear a mask and go trick-or-treating this year and get me a bunch of candy. If I run into any Bamer or FSU trick-or-treaters while out there, I will rob them of their bag of candy.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You won't run into any FSU guys.. They'll be hiding in the bushes doing the same thing!

Go Dawgs!

Daily Noles and Vols suck!


----------



## SpotandStalk

MudDucker said:


> Wrong thread ... look up the thread that says Free Shoes University or Rape and Pillage U in Tallahassee.  That's your ticket!
> 
> GO DAWGS ... remember Quack ... Tech Sux!



Looks like y'all are on the board first this year. Uga has sold their souls for wins. Too bad a championship will still elude you.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Dogsux.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles Go


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

G Day getting closer. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs waiting on G day


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs , camping on West Point lake !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs slapping Vols around!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs slapping Vols around!



that is fun

daily nolesux and volsux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Go Noles and the tide died when Kirby left


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Great day to be a Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs knocking the last hundred out before G Day.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs rocking G Day! ! !


----------



## Browning Slayer

Go Dawgs! Uneducated Vols suck!


----------



## Silver Britches

Y'all be ready for potential bad weather headed our way.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we can do it.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Uneducated Vols suck!



if there is such a thing as an educated vol, they suck too

roll tide dynasty and godogs16


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> if there is such a thing as an educated vol, they suck too
> 
> roll tide dynasty and godogs16




I've never met one! Even our buddy 4x4 went to another college!

Daily Vols suck and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Brasstown Bald


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!


----------



## antharper

Go Dawgs  !!!!!


----------



## antharper

Counting down the days already!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Can't wait for the Garnet and Gold game.

Go Noles!


----------



## KyDawg

I heard the Gold was favored this year. They have a Mexican place kicker.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in northern South Georgia.


----------



## antharper

It's raining Dawgs !


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good wet Friday morning!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles yelping down in those Kentucky hollers


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Good wet Friday morning!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



good day to get your chores done.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Vienna Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

They got this dog going to fast in that little burg one morning.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## toyota4x4h

The dawgs will win a national championship this year!! Jk April fools!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go late night Noles hunting turkeys on the roost.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Go late night Noles hunting turkeys on the roost.



slayer hunts them at night with spear and q beam. godogzzz16.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> slayer hunts them at night with spear and q beam. godogzzz16.



Modern weapons.


I hunt by moonlight with rocks.


----------



## KyDawg

I hunt with a lasso and a pocket knife.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs hunting turkeys any way they can!


----------



## John Cooper

I hunt them with a string of hooks baited with corn!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs snagging Bass off the beds with treble hooks!


----------



## KyDawg

John doing it right.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up on the mountain taking advantage of them dumb Tennessee Bass.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawhs knocking this one out before G day.


----------



## KyDawg

IF it get close Jeff, John and I will wrap it up.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> I hunt with a lasso and a pocket knife.





John Cooper said:


> I hunt them with a string of hooks baited with corn!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Go Turkey hunting Dogs.


----------



## SpotandStalk

John Cooper said:


> I hunt them with a string of hooks baited with corn!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



This brings back childhood memories at the Jekyll Island Campground.


We used to catch squirrels on fishing poles baited with tiny balls of Little Debbie Fudge Rounds. 

Those were the days.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs after a long night of turkey hunting. Gotta get some sleep so we can go again tonight.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs night hunting turkeys and poaching bass in Nickajack lake!!!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wondering if you set a trot line between trees for turkeys, if you could tag out in one day?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs sitting at work making time and a half not doing a thing.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> This brings back childhood memories at the Jekyll Island Campground.
> 
> 
> We used to catch squirrels on fishing poles baited with tiny balls of Little Debbie Fudge Rounds.
> 
> Those were the days.



now that explains how you ended up a nolefansux.


----------



## Matthew6

godogs in bryant alabama turkey hunting at night.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Slayersux and has no heart


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs knocking down the OT dreaming of poaching big bass on their beds.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs closing this thing by friday!!


----------



## Matthew6

late evening nolefansux and godogs16 winning it all this year per slayer.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs. ...... got the Turkey trot lines baited, tags will be filled in the morning!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bait em with corn and crickets John.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs running a turkey line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles in Warm Springs Ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles at 2 am


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs pulling Turkey lines...... GW said it was the most ingenious hunting he had ever seen.


----------



## SpotandStalk

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs pulling Turkey lines...... GW said it was the most ingenious hunting he had ever seen.





They love to see new methods.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs! 

Would it be wrong to spear fish for big bass on their beds????


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs eating poached Turkey breast for supper.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and fishing thread trolls!


----------



## KyDawg

One page to go before G day.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs stocking the freezer with big bass and turkeys


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs winding this one up.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!  Getting fired up for G Day!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs down in Social Circle Ga.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in KY.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Bremen GA.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Only 15 more to go!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hunker down you guys!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs wrapping up a thread.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

Dawgs trying to wrap this thing up tonight with only a few more to go. I hate to keep asking, but hunker it down one more time. 


GO DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

9 more to go!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

“Lindsey Scott! Thirty-five, forty. Lindsey Scott! Forty-five, forty! Run Lindsey! Twenty-five, twenty, fifteen, ten, five! Lindsey Scott! Lindsey Scott! Lindsey Scott! … I can’t believe it, 92 yards, and Lindsey really got in a foot race. I broke my chair. I came right through a chair. A metal steel chair with about a five-inch cushion. The booth came apart. The stadium, well, the stadium fell down.” 



GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Get a new lock ready! This one will be history shortly.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Where's the dude with the lock at? He's slackin'! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I bet Charlie is eating a big plate of chicken gizzards and totally forgot us.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I wonder if Odell eats them things? My dad loves them! I never had them. I'm too scared to eat them. Plus, they look nasty to me.


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Wonder how big a plate of these things Charlie can eat? I bet he's a chicken gizzard eatin' pro! 






GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

I think the Dawgs are gettin ready to make a historic run of championships in football. I believe! Kirby is on it, son! 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide dynasty


----------



## Matthew6

go dogs drinkin the kirby koolaid.


----------



## Silver Britches

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs drinkin the kirby koolaid.



I like koolaid. 

We have went into overtime here in the Go Dawgs thread. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches

Maybe we will see a Kirby and Saban matchup in the SEC title game this year, Motel6. I will be pulling for Kirby, of course. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Good Jobs guys, yall caught me napping. Go Dawgs!


----------

